# My new costume!



## Wile_E2005 (Jul 16, 2008)

All right, this is technically not a fursuit, but it is a costume of an animal that is worn and (partially) created by a furry... me. What I am showing you is my new Disney Big Bad Wolf costume!






The head is an old Don Post latex mask of the Big Bad Wolf from the Disney "Three Little Pigs" cartoons I got off eBay last month. I'm DEFINITELY wearing this costume for Halloween!

Cool, huh?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 17, 2008)

^___^ awesome


----------



## nut-case (Jul 18, 2008)

that's really good >W<


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

I am not sure what to say -_-;;


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 18, 2008)

That is fucking scary. But, it's still awesome.

Now, walk outside with it and try to scare the piss out of little children.


----------



## Wile_E2005 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I DO plan on wearing it to my college on Halloween, they let students go to the school in costume that day, and they also have a Halloween party as well that afternoon.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 18, 2008)

Sing "Hungry like the wolf" to people!! ^.^
or "Hey there little miss riding hood" then I would laugh!


----------



## Wile_E2005 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Sing "Hungry like the wolf" to people!! ^.^
> or "Hey there little miss riding hood" then I would laugh!



Not a bad idea. I might just play an MP3 of the "Were-Doo Wolf" chase song from "A Pup Named Scooby-Doo" to make my entrances.


----------

